# Kayak Choice



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

Hello --

I'm interested in moving toward kayak fishing and see lots of mentions around WS tarpons, Ocean Kayak, Malibu, etc. but I'm having some trouble starting to narrow down to a short-list of boats.

The Malibu Mini-X peaked my interest but I'm a little concerned over the fact that I don't see a lot of press on it amongst the boards I frequent -- (this one, SOL, tidalfish, atlanticanglers, etc.) Plus, I've seen references to concerns about hull thickness, quality, etc.

I was hoping some experienced folks could respond w/ recommendations for two to three boats they think would work well for me and then I can explore areas / arrangements to test paddle, etc.

Here are some of my stats / req'ts.
1) I'm 5'8", 225 lbs -- fairly hefty
2) Looking for a SOT
3) Most paddling will be in Chesapeake Bay or sweetwater. However, I may also use it in the surf (kayaking baits)/ back bay (flounder) in OC, MD
4) Looking for a model w/ flush mount rod holders at a minimum -- I don't currently envision going to GPS / fishfinder mounting.
5) I do not expect any marathon paddling trips -- most trips will be shorter paddles...For this reason, I think I'll stick w/ traditional paddling models instead of something like the pedal driven Hobies
6) I'll be transporting / managing the boat myself...it will either go in/on a shortbed p/u or my wife's minivan. Prefer something on the lighter side 60lbs or less. Also prefer shorter and wider over longer. (I don't think I'll have the ability to store a 15 footer...was leaning more to the 9-10' range.)
7) Budget - Really wanted to stay in the $700'ish range or below

Also -- I'm not completely averse to buying a used boat -- If anyone out there thinks they have something that will meet my needs, please speak up. I prefer function / safety over beauty.

Please help. This board has always done right by me for fishing guidance -- now I'm trying to move into the next chapter !

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm 5'11" and about 225. I got the OK Drifter. It is a wet in the seat but I fix that by adding a float cushion(real comfortable) under the seat. I can stand up in the Drifter without any problem. Great kayak for BTB or just fishing in the back bays...
Just my .02


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

im 5'10" 240 and i float around in a WS Ride 135...really stable yak...before i busted up my arm I was able to launch through the surf with it too


----------



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

Ocean Kayak Drifter.... you'll love it.


----------



## wilburmay (Jan 17, 2007)

Hreritage Redfish12 in your $ range also


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

forget the malibu's and stick with proven yaks.


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

tarpon 120 or ride 130t.with your figure i think the ride 130t is ideal for you.test "ride" it.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*Team B-*

What is BTB ? (haven't seen that abbreviation before)

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm paddling a Mainstream Kingfish. Nice yak for the $ if you can find one used.
This thing is VERY stable and comfortable.

If money isn't an object I would probably go for a Wilderness Systems Tarpon 140 or 160i. WS makes fantastic yaks.


----------

